
Universal Basic Income is not a popular idea, even in the Silicon Valley - skyumk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ajdellinger/2019/06/30/andrew-yangs-proposals-arent-as-popular-in-silicon-valley-as-you-might-think/#16f107d6e5b6
======
aiscapehumanity
Bandwagoned appeal to authority. This article uses these fallacies as a means
toward discrediting his policy. This isn't an argument.

